# Who in the province with *ship* aquatic soil?



## Inverts (Oct 28, 2016)

I've had a hell of a time tracking down someone within BC that will ship a few bags of aquasoil (ADA, Tropica, Fluval, etc. It really doesn't really matter.) to the Okanagan. Local stores don't have enough for me to buy it (unless I want to buy one bag at every store in the whole valley).

Does anyone have any idea where I can get a few bags and have it shipped to me?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried J&L Aquatics?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe April’s Aquarium can ship Tropica soil.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Petsmart also ships to select areas

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazon.ca carries fluval stratum and Tropica aquasoil.


----------

